# "Diet" Soda



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Still hugely popular, yet is it really the better choice?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Drinking diet soda is like smoking or watching more than an hour or two of tv a day, or eating factory farmed corn fed meat or eating grocery store ramen or drinking Boones Farm or Blue Curacao, it's something people thought was harmless 20-30 years ago that people really need to stop doing now. 

Like voting for senators that frack or do off shore drilling, or driving alone a lot.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I know it's a ridiculous notion to assume but why is everyone so opposed to simply drink (carbonated) water? :mellow:


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Pick your poison... Drink the incredibly unhealthy "non-diet" soda or the artificially sweetened stuff. I personally never drink non-diet soda and only drink diet soda as a treat. I usually always just drink water when at home.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Anything that has diet or low fat/sugar in it's title is not really the best, as they tend to contain higher amounts of artificial sweeteners etc.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Erbse said:


> I know it's a ridiculous notion to assume but why is everyone so opposed to simply drink (carbonated) water? :mellow:


Water is disgusting.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

It actually really screws up your gut microbiome and leads to increased weight gain

Drinking Diet Soda Linked to a Widening Waistline with Age - Scientific American

Diet Soda May Alter Our Gut Microbes And Raise The Risk Of Diabetes : The Salt : NPR


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I always choose diet drinks because I'd rather have the non-sugar version.

Sorry but I don't think the 'diet drinks make you gain more weight thing' has any strength at all.

The calorific content is what it is.

And what's to say your full-sugar drinks don't _also_ have the shitty flavour enhancers that might be just as detrimental as the stuff in diet versions?

(And yes I know water is the best option, but this is a 'diet vs non-diet' discussion)


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Erbse said:


> I know it's a ridiculous notion to assume but why is everyone so opposed to simply drink (carbonated) water? :mellow:



Not everyone is opposed. 

I don't drink any soft drinks that I don 't make from scratch at home, myself. It was a decision I made after going with my late husband to chemo treatment. Lots of surprisingly young people were the patients, which made me examine why. One conclusion was to try to reduce unnecessary chemicals/additives in my diet.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

When I switched to diet soda some years ago I lost almost 30 pounds. If that is not a proof then what... I did not do anything else besides that. And I drink a LOT of sodas and energy drinks.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

NTlazerman said:


> When I switched to diet soda some years ago I lost almost 30 pounds. If that is not a proof then what... I did not do anything else besides that. And I drink a LOT of sodas and energy drinks.


There could be a host of other reasons tho for the weight loss, but then again we all react differently to things. As long as people realize the health risks, and that there are heaps of healthier drink options instead of sodas, diet or not. Certainly normal soda is unhealthy for us, with the amount of sugar it contains among other things, but what about the side effect of diet that causes, or increases the risk of, diabetes. That's something to take series. People can improve their health dramatically just be choosing health drinks over unhealthy ones, so it's worth considering.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

NTlazerman said:


> When I switched to diet soda some years ago I lost almost 30 pounds. If that is not a proof then what... I did not do anything else besides that. And I drink a LOT of sodas and energy drinks.


All it proves is that you you ingested fewer calories. Weight loss has absolutely nothing to do with determining how nutritious or healthful a food product is. It's completely unrelated.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

I'm opposed to drinking diet soda; the artificial sweeteners have the same effect on the human body as regular sugar, such as triggering insulin which leads to long-term weight gain. Plus, I've heard that it is linked to a higher risk in Type 2 diabetes, heart disease, and strokes if you drink a can everyday. Honestly, if I do want to get my sugary, carbonated fix, I'll opt for regular soda. But I'll only drink it on special occasions, and it's just a small cup of it anyway.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> I'm opposed to drinking diet soda; the artificial sweeteners have the same effect on the human body as regular sugar, such as triggering insulin which leads to long-term weight gain. Plus, I've heard that it is linked to a higher risk in Type 2 diabetes, heart disease, and strokes if you drink a can everyday. Honestly, if I do want to get my sugary, carbonated fix, I'll opt for regular soda. But I'll only drink it on special occasions, and it's just a small cup of it anyway.


This. And some artificial sweeteners make you crave even more sugar, and acts like a drug somewhat causing withdrawal symptoms if not consumed (aspartame, if you're curious). 

All soda is disgusting to me. I might enjoy a ginger ale every now and then on a plane, but for the most part I don't like my calories in my drinks.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

None of the research on artificial sweeteners that supposedly exposed their detriment to human health, actually yielded the same results in repeated studies -- that or these studies only showed adverse effects in rats, not people. Like sugar, or fat before it, it's another craze for people to pinpoint their poor dietary habits to a single factor. There are very, very few absolutes when it comes to diet because diet depends on many, many factors. But for a physically active individual who gets about 80% of their nutrients from non-processed foods, artificial sweeteners and also sugars, carry no negative side-effects to the individual and can actually be beneficial in long term weight control when it comes to weightloss or even diabetes control.

This is all barring some individual (minor) intolerances people might experience from them (bloating, mild stomach issues). However, demonizing artificial sweeteners over this would be like demonizing strawberries because some people might be allergic to them.

WebMD article on artificial sweeteners.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Erbse said:


> I know it's a ridiculous notion to assume but why is everyone so opposed to simply drink (carbonated) water? :mellow:


I think the bubbles are meaningless without the extra harmful agents. If I could have soda without bubbles that would be better than carbonated water. I would just drink water, carbonated liquid is displeasing.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> I'm opposed to drinking diet soda; the artificial sweeteners have the same effect on the human body as regular sugar, such as triggering insulin which leads to long-term weight gain. Plus, I've heard that it is linked to a higher risk in Type 2 diabetes, heart disease, and strokes if you drink a can everyday. Honestly, if I do want to get my sugary, carbonated fix, I'll opt for regular soda. But I'll only drink it on special occasions, and it's just a small cup of it anyway.


Yes, this.

And nice avatar of the Black cat. :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Soda is very acidic just like juice so it's bad anyway.


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

When it comes to drinking I generally prefer the most simple casual glass of water. In the case I want sugar in the drink then freshly squeezed juice is much better choice than an artificial drink.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

1. Much less harmful than presented.
2. Less tasty than sugar sweetened. 

Diet more healthy than sugar sweetened? Sorry, but not really. Quite similar. 

Everything is harmful. Recently read an article that orange juice is contagious too.

I'd recommend not to you pay a great attention to it. Just a bit. For example, don't drink 2Litres of cola every day. Lol. 

I mostly drink water, but I get cola(classic) or orange juice from time to time.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

woogiefox said:


> 1. Much less harmful than presented.
> 2. Less tasty than sugar sweetened.
> 
> Diet more healthy than sugar sweetened? Sorry, but not really. Quite similar.
> ...


What do you mean by orange juice being contagious? We buy the raw orange juice that they don't add anything else to it. Same for our apple juice...

...I think they taste better too for some reason, despite the lack of added sugar. Seriously.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Determined mind said:


> When it comes to drinking I generally prefer the most simple casual glass of water. In the case I want sugar in the drink then freshly squeezed juice is much better choice than an artificial drink.


Is it tap water or bottle water or some other source?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't drink soda period for the same reason's I don't eat TV dinners or other packed and processed food. It's just no where near as tasty and satisfying as real food and you end up eating a heap more of to feel satisfied. Most processed food just makes me feel bleh after eating it, as opposed to some steamed veges and nice condiments, meat or eggs which makes me feel pleasantly satisfied. 

In the summer I get my fizzy fix by drinking chilled, fermented kombucha tea. I'm not raving about it's supposed health benefits I just love the taste of vinegary things, carbonation is a pretty cool side effect of fermenting, and it kind of makes me feel a bit gourmet to brew my own beverages. If I liked the taste of beer, ginger beer or fermented lemonade as much I'd probably brew those instead. But kombucha is a pretty easy ferment to make compared to something like beer and I can flavour it many different ways, so I enjoy it when it's hot. Yes it still has sugar in it, but far less than store bought soda. The other by-product is if you over brew it and it goes sour you've just made some good salad dressing instead. Win, win. 

I think if I had to reach for a can of artificial chemicals to get my kicks I'd just not bother at all. I also worked with a girl in her early 20's who absolutely had to drink at least one can of Cola a day. And in all honesty she looked 30 going on 50. She had very deep lines in her face and old looking skin. If that's what 16 teaspoons of sugar a day does for you.....no thanks.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

InSolitude said:


> I don't drink soda period for the same reason's I don't eat TV dinners or other packed and processed food. It's just no where near as tasty and satisfying as real food and you end up eating a heap more of to feel satisfied. Most processed food just makes me feel bleh after eating it, as opposed to some steamed veges and nice condiments, meat or eggs which makes me feel pleasantly satisfied.
> 
> In the summer I get my fizzy fix by drinking chilled, fermented kombucha tea. I'm not raving about it's supposed health benefits I just love the taste of vinegary things, carbonation is a pretty cool side effect of fermenting, and it kind of makes me feel a bit gourmet to brew my own beverages. If I liked the taste of beer, ginger beer or fermented lemonade as much I'd probably brew those instead. But kombucha is a pretty easy ferment to make compared to something like beer and I can flavour it many different ways, so I enjoy it when it's hot. Yes it still has sugar in it, but far less than store bought soda. The other by-product is if you over brew it and it goes sour you've just made some good salad dressing instead. Win, win.
> 
> I think if I had to reach for a can of artificial chemicals to get my kicks I'd just not bother at all. I also worked with a girl in her early 20's who absolutely had to drink at least one can of Cola a day. And in all honesty she looked 30 going on 50. She had very deep lines in her face and old looking skin. If that's what 16 teaspoons of sugar a day does for you.....no thanks.


I hear that you can actually get addicted to drinking cola, tho not sure how true that is. It's probably the sugar that you get addicted to. Some companies do try to make their food more addictive, even just slightly addictive to get people coming back for more...means more money for them. Then again, not sure how effective it would be.


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Is it tap water or bottle water or some other source?



It is a mix of tap water and bottled water, choice depends where am I and what i am doing. However sometimes water can be direcly out of a stream or river if I roam the counrtyside. Or it can be from places such as this one ....


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Determined mind said:


> It is a mix of tap water and bottled water, choice depends where am I and what i am doing. However sometimes water can be direcly out of a stream or river if I roam the counrtyside. Or it can be from places such as this one ....


Wow, that looks stunning! Where is that?


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Wow, that looks stunning! Where is that?


This is Cetina river spring. 

In short this is one very large hole in the ground from which entire river is comming to the surface from very deep underground, on the right you can even see start of the Cetina river. I have tried river water direcly from Cetina river more than once and I even prefer it as a bottled water if I have a choice between water brands.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Determined mind said:


> This is Cetina river spring.
> 
> In short this is one very large hole in the ground from which entire river is comming to the surface from very deep underground, on the right you can even see start of the Cetina river. I have tried river water direcly from Cetina river more than once and I even prefer it as a bottled water if I have a choice between water brands.


How far underground does it go? Has it been fully explored?


----------



## Determined mind (Jul 31, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> How far underground does it go? Has it been fully explored?



As far as I know it was explored down to 115 meter by scuba divers. However for full research someone will need to use equipment for deep ocean research since water pressure down there is just too big for more casual research. Plus there is the problem that as you dive into the abyss in the ground you are going against the river stream that it coming out to the surface. 



Also there is no major industry nearby and since water is coming from very deep areas where most of microbes can't live, what gives it very good quality. Much better than bottled tap water or modern softdrinks.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

all processed drinks are unhealthy
pure carbs [sugars]
the A.M.A. [american medical association] several years back stated that all soda does cause diabetes and unhealthy weight gain,
along with major tooth decay
our bodies have not adapted to all the processed unnatural ingredients resulting in major health issues
besides my 2 cups'o joe in the morning all i drink is bottled water
last time i had soda [coke] was 30 years ago, i was waxing my car and spilled my pop on the car
it stained the paint, little known fact-if you have a clogged sink or toilet plumbers will use coke or pepsi to unclog it
yet people drink this:shocked:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Nobody thinks diet soda is healthy. It just has way less calories so you can feel better about your "good" decisions. lol


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Death Precedes said:


> Nobody thinks diet soda is healthy. It just has way less calories so you can feel better about your "good" decisions. lol


People could choose healthier drinks tho...I understand they may want that particular flavour, so maybe once in a while, which would be fine, but to drink it so regularly really isn't the best for one's health, and people should know that.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> People could choose healthier drinks tho...I understand they may want that particular flavour, so maybe once in a while, which would be fine, but to drink it so regularly really isn't the best for one's health, and people should know that.



I've switched to tea because, of this.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> I've switched to tea because, of this.


Tea is so awesome.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

It is awesome. I like mine with lemon in it.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

It's good for who it's good for.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I've stopped drinking soda because I get dehydrated easily.
Soda often leaves a sticky feeling in my throat. It's disgusting.. Plain water is the only thing that can quench my thirst.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Diet Soda is like non-alcoholic beer. It's completely pointless and retarded, but morons continue to buy it so it continues to exist.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I mostly drink green tea and on occasion I'll drink a flavored water (not one of the ones with tons of sugar) but that's about it.

I do not drink soda at all any more.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Brian1 said:


> It is awesome. I like mine with lemon in it.


I like honey.


----------

